

How Gojee Threw Away Its Entire Codebase and Got to a Better Product, Faster - hetian
http://startscratching.com/2011/05/27/writing-tests-when-does-it-make-sense-for-quick-prototyping/

======
dhf2001
Good, thoughtful discussion of a situation that happens all the time at
startups.

------
MPLaValle
one lesson from this, have as much emotional attachment to your code as you do
your product = NONE

